# DIY Fishing St Martin & St Thomas



## 1Fisher77316 (Nov 1, 2016)

Looking for any information on fishing onshore or wading or kayak fishing on St Martin. My cruise will be there for the day on April 4th. I've tried to contact the only land based guide I found online but can not get a reply. Looking for general information on lures and or locations. I've heard it's great for tarpon and snook. Any information would be appreciated. I prefer to DIY anyway. I'll have light and medium weight spinning tackle with me. Help with what lures to take would be great. 
On St Thomas all I've been able to find onshore is some limited information on a company that leases kayaks. Once again any info would be appreciated.
If information is needed for the mid and upper coast of Texas I'm glad to trade info. PM me here or give me a call at (281) 468-4801.
Thanks and good fishing to all.
Tight lines!
Mike


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Caught this bone and a few others on the Dutch side of SXM. Lots of tarpon by the Simpson Bay drawbridge at night.


----------

